# First load of the season.



## Steve H (Oct 4, 2019)

On the way home from work, had a half day, yeehaw! My initial idea was to get some London broil. And get some dried beef going. But as luck would have it. The beef just didn't appeal to me. So, I wandered over to the diary section and saw the selection wasn't too shabby. And it is cool enough today, 50 degrees. I'm trying a few new things this time around.








The Parmesan, Asiago, and Havarti, and Colby will be the first time for me. I nixed the goat cheese I was going to try. It was just too soft and crumbled easy. They're in the smoker. With Hickory pellets. I'll let them go for 3-4 hours.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 4, 2019)

Be curious to see how to asiago turns out.

That cabot habanero is my favorite cheese! Even better smoked!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 4, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Be curious to see how to asiago turns out.
> 
> That cabot habanero is my favorite cheese! Even better smoked!



Nah, my favorite is the Horse Radish cheese. The Habanero is right up there though. I'll give you my thoughts on the Asiago tomorrow. I'm curious about all 4 of the ones I'm trying out for the first time. I was a bit bummed about the Goat cheese. But it is darn tasty as it is.


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 4, 2019)

I've done the Asiago before. The only reason I did it was for a friend of mine that absolutely loves the stuff. I thought it turned out okay, but not my favorite. Ended up giving him the chunk I did for myself along with the one I did for him. Blue cheese is extraordinary. That and Gouda are the ones I get the most requests for... I also get a ghost pepper cheddar here locally. It's a big hit...


----------



## Steve H (Oct 4, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> I've done the Asiago before. The only reason I did it was for a friend of mine that absolutely loves the stuff. I thought it turned out okay, but not my favorite. Ended up giving him the chunk I did for myself along with the one I did for him. Blue cheese is extraordinary. That and Gouda are the ones I get the most requests for... I also get a ghost pepper cheddar here locally. It's a big hit...



I still have a pound or two of gouda that I did last year. It is very good. Hacen't done the blue cheese. Strange that I haven't tried it yet because I do like it.


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 4, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I still have a pound or two of gouda that I did last year. It is very good. Hacen't done the blue cheese. Strange that I haven't tried it yet because I do like it.


You absolutely need to give it a try sometime. I was skeptical at first, but it really is phenomenal...


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 4, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> I also get a ghost pepper cheddar here locally. It's a big hit...



Did you say ghost pepper cheddar? Damn I would be in heaven if I could find that around here! Who makes it?


----------



## Steve H (Oct 4, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> You absolutely need to give it a try sometime. I was skeptical at first, but it really is phenomenal...



That will be in my next batch. Who makes the Ghost pepper cheddar? Sounds dangerous!


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 4, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Did you say ghost pepper cheddar? Damn I would be in heaven if I could find that around here! Who makes it?


We have a local place that actually makes Swiss (Fairview Swiss Cheese). Well, they have a store at their plant and I found it there. A few years ago they had habanero, but they changed it up to the ghost pepper. I believe this is it...


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 4, 2019)

Actually, I found a pic of a batch I did last year. The above is correct...


----------



## tropics (Oct 4, 2019)

I'll be watching haven't done cheese in a while
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 4, 2019)

your going to have some good eats there, temps are getting perfect, 30's tonight. I'm with you with horseradish that's my favorite also. although they're all good.


----------



## Jabiru (Oct 4, 2019)

Nice range Steve. A good one to try is Jalsberg, I did a jarlsberg a month ago and tasted last night, was like a Swiss cheese but smoked, very nice.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice selections you've got Steve. I went a little crazy last year with cheese and still have a hefty reserve sitting in the fridge. So my cheese smoking will be limited to this year.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Oct 5, 2019)

Pulled the cheese after 3.5 hours. Nice color. And smell was amazing. Rested on the counter for a couple hours. Then put in fridge.







Mailbox stayed between 70-75 degrees. The smoker never went above 60.







Of course I had to try them out. At least the ones I haven't had before. The Parmesan had a nice taste with a nice smoky flavor to it. The Asiago took me completely by surprise. Beautiful flavor and the texture was smooth and creamy. The Colby and Havarti were both very good. The Habanaro won't be touched for a month, I know better!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 5, 2019)

looks great Steve, you got a nice mixture of flavors there,


----------



## Steve H (Oct 5, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice selections you've got Steve. I went a little crazy last year with cheese and still have a hefty reserve sitting in the fridge. So my cheese smoking will be limited to this year.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks. Haha, yeah. Me too!  Probably around 15-20 pounds from last year yet.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice job SteveH

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Oct 5, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job SteveH
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warrren. And thanks for the point.


----------



## xray (Oct 5, 2019)

Looks great Steve, well done! Cheese season is upon us!

Like!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 5, 2019)

xray said:


> Cheese season is upon us



I wish I could say that for my neck of the woods.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 6, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks great Steve, well done! Cheese season is upon us!
> 
> Like!



A bit soon. It got down to 34 degrees Friday night.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 15, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> How about raw Goat milk Ghost pepper chedder, from scratch? Here 1/2 a wheel I made in may of 2018.
> 
> As you'll notice I'm a little heavy handed on the Ghost pepper.
> 
> ...



Wow! That sounds lethal!


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice combo there!!!


----------

